# Integrationsprobleme Update Siemens Step 7 V5.7 und Sinamics Starter V5.4



## ctrlS_ctrlL (18 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe bei einer bestehenden Anlage, eine 315-2DP CPU und eine Sinamics S110 Control Unit CU305 DP.
Das ganze Projekt hat bislang einwandfrei funktioniert. 
Ich habe diverse Punkte, welche ich mit der Lineareinheit anfahren kann. Der eine Punkt möchte ich aber anpassen und musste dies nicht mehr tun, seitdem wir mit Step7V5.7 arbeiten. Mit Step7V5.6 funktionierte alles.

Habe die Starter V5.4 + HF1 installiert, wie mir von Siemens empfohlen wurde, aber im Step 7 Projekt ist der Antrieb nicht sichtbar. 
Ich versuchte das Projekt direkt über die Starter Software zu öffnen, aber auch dies funktioniert nicht. 
Bin mir nicht 100% sicher, ob ich tatsächlich alle benötigten Softwarepakete installiert habe. 

Dass Step 7 V5.7 mit WinCC flexible Probleme macht ist ja Nichts neues, aber Starter jetzt auch?
Hatte jemand bereits dasselbe Problem?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Februar 2022)

ctrlS_ctrlL schrieb:


> Starter V5.4 + HF1 installiert...


Sicher?

Nicht eher V5.4 SP2 HF1?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Februar 2022)

ctrlS_ctrlL schrieb:


> Ich versuchte das Projekt direkt über die Starter Software zu öffnen, aber auch dies funktioniert nicht.


Was bedeutet "funktioniert nicht"? Kommt eine Fehlermeldung?



> Dass Step 7 V5.7 mit WinCC flexible Probleme macht ist ja Nichts neues


Was macht WinCC flex für Probleme mit V5.7?


----------



## ctrlS_ctrlL (18 Februar 2022)

@DeltaMikeAir Nein es erscheint keine Fehlermeldung. In Step 7 erscheinen nur meine CPU's und TP's aber die Antriebe werden nicht angezeigt. Ich verwende zur Zeit das PG meines Arbeitskollegen, bei meinem PG funktionieren Integrierte WinCC flexible Projekte gar nicht, keine Fehlermeldung, keine Anzeige, wirklich Nichts kommt. Aber dieses Thema ist bald erledigt, Siemens hat meine Logfiles und analysiert...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Februar 2022)

ctrlS_ctrlL schrieb:


> bei meinem PG funktionieren Integrierte WinCC flexible Projekte gar nicht


Hast du denn bei der WinCC flex Installation die Step7 Integration angewählt??


----------



## ctrlS_ctrlL (18 Februar 2022)

@DeltaMikeAir Jawohl, korrigiere, V5.4 SP2 HF1 ist installiert


----------



## ctrlS_ctrlL (18 Februar 2022)

Ja, Step 7 Integration ist angewählt. Aber ist auf dem anderen PG, Siemens wird sich dann noch melden woran es scheitert. Habe seit Januar Probleme mit WinCC flexible und wirklich mehr wie zu viel Zeit verschwendet... Jetzt soll Siemens sich drum kümmern


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Februar 2022)

ctrlS_ctrlL schrieb:


> Ja, Step 7 Integration ist angewählt. Aber ist auf dem anderen PG, Siemens wird sich dann noch melden woran es scheitert. Habe seit Januar Probleme mit WinCC flexible und wirklich mehr wie zu viel Zeit verschwendet... Jetzt soll Siemens sich drum kümmern


Welche Windows Version hast du denn ganz genau?


----------



## ducati (18 Februar 2022)

Hast Du diese Integrationsprüfung oder wie das heisst in step7 5.7 abgeschaltet?






						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				




Und das letzte HF für Step7 5.7 installieren!






						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com


----------



## ctrlS_ctrlL (18 Februar 2022)

@DeltaMikeAir Windows 10 IoT Enterprise, Version 21H1


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Februar 2022)

ctrlS_ctrlL schrieb:


> @DeltaMikeAir Windows 10 IoT Enterprise, Version 21H1


Also ein nicht freigegebenes Betriebssystem


----------



## ctrlS_ctrlL (18 Februar 2022)

Zur Info, hab da was vertauscht; das angegebene Betriebssystem ist auf meinem PG, mit welchem ich zur Zeit nicht arbeite. Spannend... Hab also ein neues M6 PG erhalten mit einem nicht freigegebenen Betriebssystem für Step 7 V5.7. Das könnte auch der Grund sein, weshalb WinCC Flexible ebenso nicht funktioniert. Kann ich das Betriebssystem downgraden?  Das andere PG (M5) vom Kollegen hat Windows 10 Enterprise, Version 1809. Mit dem M5 arbeite ich aktuell.


----------



## ctrlS_ctrlL (18 Februar 2022)

@ducati ja, hab die Integritätsüberwachung mehrmals aus- und wieder eingeschalten... Bin aber nicht weiter gekommen. 
Habe kein Hotfix installiert, das letzt HF ist Nr. 2 oder?


----------



## ctrlS_ctrlL (18 Februar 2022)

Hab Hotfix 2 nun auch installiert, aber an den Symptomen hat sich Nichts geändert...


----------



## Pikador (24 Februar 2022)

> Hatte jemand bereits dasselbe Problem?


Ja, ich, heute.
Simotion Scout 5.4 SP3 installiert und Problem gelöst.


----------



## ctrlS_ctrlL (2 August 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Informationen. Hatte sehr lange Zeit das WinCC flexible 2008 nicht mehr verwendet. Damals konnte ich die WinCC-Projekte aus dem integrierten Projekt lokal bearbeiten sowie hochladen... Das Problem konnte jedoch noch immer nicht gelöst werden. Hab aber einiges herausgefunden. 

Hole ich mein Projekt vom Server, so wird WinCC flexible nicht gestartet. Wenn ich mein Projekt jedoch lokal ablege und öffne, so startet auf WinCC flexible. 

Hab rausgefunden, dass wir bei unseren Intranet-Einstellungen gewisse Text-Filter aktiviert haben. Im Step7 werden meine Projekte mittels IP-Adresse angezeigt, sobald sie geöffnet wurden. Logisch dass der Text-Filter in der IP-Adresse den gewünschten Text nicht findet... Darum kann das Projekt nicht geöffnet werden. Wenn ich das Step7 Projekt als FQDN öffnen kann, startet auch WinCC Flexible.

Kann ich im Step7 deklarieren, wie der Zugriff auf den Pfad gewährleistet wird? Ob über die IP oder FQDN?

Btw. die SW ist auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge


----------

